# What is the 921?



## skyh (Nov 4, 2002)

What is the 921?
Where can I get info on it?
When is it due for release?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Check this thread out...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7651&highlight=921


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

A better question: Where is the 921?


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

i don't think it will be out by December.


----------



## skyh (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks for the info, all - but I still have not been able to find any info on 921 features.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Other than a HDTV PVR I don't think anyone really knows what its going to be. I haven't really seen any specs on it.


----------



## skyh (Nov 4, 2002)

Well, I don't have HDTV so I guess I won't worry about the 921


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

skyh, you don't NEED HDTV to use a HDTV sat receiver. They will downrez to your analog TV and you will get a DVD quality picture in widescreen. You can also output the signal to a computer monitor.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Its the latest device E is working on to frustrate subs. It will have lots of bugs and although a nice product drive subs nuts and cost the company a fortune in tech support and general grief. 

Perpetual the next software will fix whatever todays problem is, only to generate new issues....

I am not joking, unfortunately it appears E is unable to put out a rock solid PVR.

Sorry my 721 issues are getting the best of me.....


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

The TU921 will be manufactured by JVC. Look for the JVC TU9000 to be just a little different than the 921. Available 1st quarter (cross your fingers).


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

Martyva, you've got it backwards, Echostar is manufacturing the 921 as well as the JVC piece.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Echostar don't appear to be at Comdex next week, so I guess we'll all ask when we get to CES in January!

Cari
www.coribright.com


----------

